# G0602 Dial Graduations?



## Halfnuts (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm interested in the Grizzly G0602 10 x 22 lathe and have downloaded the manual and read everything I could find on it.  Most folks seem to be pretty pleased with the lathe.  One thing, however, I have been unable to determine is what are the graduations on the carriage, cross-slide and compound handwheels?  Are they in 0.001" increments or something funky? The manual is silent on that point and I haven't found any pictures showing the graduations, so I thought I'd seek the wisdom of the friendly folks here.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Halfnuts said:


> I'm interested in the Grizzly G0602 10 x 22 lathe and have downloaded the manual and read everything I could find on it.  Most folks seem to be pretty pleased with the lathe.  One thing, however, I have been unable to determine is what are the graduations on the carriage, cross-slide and compound handwheels?  Are they in 0.001" increments or something funky? The manual is silent on that point and I haven't found any pictures showing the graduations, so I thought I'd seek the wisdom of the friendly folks here.



I can't comment directly to the G0602. On my G4003G the carriage is .001, the cross-slide is .002 and the compound as well as the tailstock is .001

HTH


----------



## Halfnuts (Oct 11, 2013)

drs23 said:


> I can't comment directly to the G0602. On my G4003G the carriage is .001, the cross-slide is .002 and the compound as well as the tailstock is .001
> 
> HTH



Thanks for popping up.  The G4003G would be my first choice, but I found a new/unused G0602 for less than $1000 and am thinking that I might not need the extra capabilities of the larger lathe for now.

So is the cross-slide direct reading at 0.002"/division?  In other words, does it read carriage movement is 0.002" per division, or does the reading mean 0.002" reduction in diameter of the workpiece?  Some lathes, like a friend's old Rockwell are direct reading and you have to keep in mind what the dial is really measuring.

Just noticed the G0602 also takes MT #4 collets which are expensive and hard to find.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 11, 2013)

Halfnuts said:


> Thanks for popping up.  The G4003G would be my first choice, but I found a new/unused G0602 for less than $1000 and am thinking that I might not need the extra capabilities of the larger lathe for now.
> 
> So is the cross-slide direct reading at 0.002"/division?  In other words, does it read carriage movement is 0.002" per division, or *does the reading mean 0.002" reduction in diameter of the workpiece?*  Some lathes, like a friend's old Rockwell are direct reading and you have to keep in mind what the dial is really measuring.
> 
> Just noticed the G0602 also takes MT #4 collets which are expensive and hard to find.



Yes. The diameter reduction of the workpiece.

I'm about as newbie as they come and do not have any collets so I'm not qualified to answer there. I *may* be qualified to answer queries about DRO installation as that's a project I'm going to tackle later today.)


----------



## tripletap3 (Oct 11, 2013)

It uses a Morse Taper #4 not a collet, mostly for use as a dead center in the head stock. The MT size is determined by the size of the spindle bore and it is perfectly acceptable to use a MT#4-#3 adapter if you are wanting to use one of these http://www.grizzly.com/products/SB1350 which in my h.o. is generally not very useful in a lathe. Also for a MT#3 dead center.  Using collets such as 5C will require a collet attachment made for your machine like this one http://www.grizzly.com/products/Collet-Attachment-for-G4002-03/G4026 or a collet chuck like this one http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-C-Collet-Chuck-Plain-Back/T24167.

Or something like this mounted in the chuck. http://www.home-machine-shop.com/products/products-5c-block-chucks.htm.


----------



## Halfnuts (Oct 12, 2013)

Understood.  The headstock taper is a MT #4, which, if you want to put a collet in, takes a MT #4 collet which is hard to find.  Correct?  A friend who sort of taught me what little I know about turning is partial to using collets on his 10" Rockwell every chance he gets to hold round stock securely.  He frequently grouses about the cost of the MT #4 collets.  

I'm just noting the G0602 takes MT #4 collets, which wouldn't be my first choice for headstock taper.


----------



## tripletap3 (Oct 12, 2013)

Im just thinking that the taper would be of no real bother. If it was mine and I already had MT4 collets and a draw bar made up I may use them, but because of they are very limited in the length of work you can use in them there are better options if you have to buy something.  I am going out on a limb here but I would say that MT4 is hard to find is that most MT collets sold are used in milling machines. BTW If you get the lathe I have a old but nice MT 4-3 adapter that you can have.  
http://amtools.com/13pc4mttapercolletset.aspx


----------



## epanzella (Oct 12, 2013)

It's funny but I never realized that the cross slide dial graduations on my G4003G were .002". I have a DI rigged to my cross slide and I always use that. And, yes, ten graduations on the cross slide dial (,002" x 10 = .020") equal ten graduations on the dial indicator (.001" x 10 = .010") so each cross slide dial hashmark represents .002 diameter reduction and .001 actual cross slide travel.


----------

